# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  بطاقة توزيعه للمواليد [psd]

## Taka

..
آلسسَلآم علييكَم [ :amuse: ]
ؤآآآآه عآد كَل فتره فَ بيتنآ نسسؤي تؤزيعآت << قؤلؤ مآششآء لله
ؤ لآزم آنآ آللي آسسؤي آلبطآقه .. بسس مآتكَؤن عندي آفكَآر [ :huh: ] آرؤح آدؤر آشكَآل جآهزه ؤلآ آلقى
فأرؤح آفتح آلفؤتؤ ؤآنفشش كَششتي ؤآقعد بآلسسآعآت .. ؤفآلنهآيه مآيطلع معي ششي [ :wacko: ]
قلت آكَيد في نآسس نفسسي [ :sad2: ] يتعذبؤن بَ هآلمنآسسبآت
فسسؤيت هـَ آلبطآقتين ؤحده للبؤيز ؤآلثآنيه للقيرلز <<~ طبعآً ملفآت مفتؤحه // غيرؤ آللي تريدؤنه [ :noworry: ] 

[1] نمؤذج للبؤيز



آلتحميل [هؤن] 

//

[2] نمؤذج آلقيرل



للتجميل [هؤن]

//

طبعاً ليسس بذلكَ آلششيء آلجميل .. ؤلكَنه قد يسسآعد بعض آلغلبآنين مثلي [ :toung: ]
ؤآكَيد آنششرؤآ آلمؤضؤع [ :noworry: ]  بسس مع ذكَر آلمصدر << كَؤدآسسآي
ؤآهم ششي فَ آلسسآلفه دعآئكَم [ :amuse: ] آسسمي مؤجؤد ع آلبطآيق katumi & Taka
ؤآللي بينقل من دؤن مصدر آؤ يسسرق آلملفآت سسؤف تحل عليه لعنه [ :evil: ]
..

----------

مضراوي (09-13-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

:want: الله .!!!

فكرة رووعه ..

تسلم ايديك اخي مهرشاد ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

لآخلا ولآعدم ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حركات حلوه

تسلم الديات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباآ ..*
*بطاقآات حليووة ونعوومهـ ..*
*تسلم الدياآت مهرشــآاد ..*
*الله يعطيك العاافيه..*
*تحيآاتي....*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مرة حلوين
تسلم الايادي

----------

